
The search for slogans - robertgaal
http://blog.wakoopa.com/archives/the-search-for-slogans
======
danielha
Some of those are pretty good. I'd say a slogan (one-liner tag, really) just
needs to quickly justify your company's existence. Making it snazzy and
memorable wouldn't hurt either, but there are probably more important details
you could worry about.

